# Treestand for hunting turkeys?



## Bowhunter57

I've never hunted turkey from a treestand. I've always used a "run & gun" method and a few times with a groundblind & decoys.

I know that turkeys are oblivious to a groundblind, therefore it makes for a good hunting method. You can walk in set one up and start hunting, without any suspicion from the turkeys.

However, I've heard that turkeys can be very wary, when it comes to hunting them from a treestand. Even so, I had them all around me last fall, when I was bowhunting deer.

Anyone use a treestand to hunt turkeys?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## tadluvadd

Yes but dont rec. it,just for the simple fact when i shoot a bird i wanna get up and get to that bird as quick as i can,ive had them flop then get up and run .also i dont want them to flop and damage those tail feathers.another good reason is unless ur making a roosting call it doesent sound natural for a tom to hear a hen 15 to 20ft up a tree yelping for a tom.3rd reason is turkey have the instinct to be aware of danger from above at a early age they gotta watch out for hawks and eagels,so being up in the air offers no hiding from sight advantage.


----------



## ironman172

only when I can stay awake....and get enough drive to go not really a tree stand

.


----------



## tadluvadd

nothing wrong with hunting in comfort iron man.dang i thought my blind with a heater was comfy.actually we had a stand like that one when we owned a farm.good spot too in a funnel.we took several deer there then had to sell the farm,even though the folks that bought it promised permision for me and my disabled dad only,the following year was denied permission.oh well its thier right i guess.still it was tough to say goodbye to a place that i grew up on,and hunted since i was 6yrs old.alot of memories there on that farm.


----------



## ironman172

tadluvadd said:


> nothing wrong with hunting in comfort iron man.dang i thought my blind with a heater was comfy.actually we had a stand like that one when we owned a farm.good spot too in a funnel.we took several deer there then had to sell the farm,even though the folks that bought it promised permision for me and my disabled dad only,the following year was denied permission.oh well its thier right i guess.still it was tough to say goodbye to a place that i grew up on,and hunted since i was 6yrs old.alot of memories there on that farm.


That is too bad for you and your Dad, I hope my ashes will be spread on this ground, and dry, warm and comfortable is very nice....woke up this past deer season to open my eyes with deer headed down the trail towards me  

......this is on the very top of the hill where I can see down both sides and a main deer trial that runs along the ridge top....took some doing to get everything up the hill on the trails in the small trailer behind the atv

can you say negative tongue weight 
.


----------



## sherman51

ive never hunted turkey at all, but i have had several good shots from my tree stand while deer hunting. so i think if you put your stand in a good turkey spot it would work better than having it set up for deer. oh i didnt take the shots at the turkey i seen,LOL. i,ve just had them close enough to shoot. they never knew i was there.
sherman


----------



## tadluvadd

nice area iron man.ours was about 15 feet up on locust posts.we had swing out windows and fold down shutters.it overlooked a crp field between two woodlots.wed be like snipers as they came out into the field.now we only have on written permision to hunt the land next to it.so i bought a dbl chair blind for us to use.it works well.big enough for a buddy heater and really easy for him to get into.the only prob is now is its really hard for him to get back there to hunt.on his bad days,he cant go.so im hoping this off season to pick up a cheap quad.somthing under a thousand bucks just to get him back there.he has a bad heart,neropathy,sugar and roomtoid arthritus.


----------



## turkeyt

Wow!! Ironman, i would have to pay real estate taxes on that "Hunting Chalet" in my county. LOL. As for the post about tree stand hunting i do not favor it. You are limited and stuck there and if you are armed with a camera and just taking pictures you may enjoy it. If you are a serious turkey hunter you need to move and cover ground and lots of it. If i ever run into a person hanging in a tree stand in turkey season i would have to say something that would probably "upset" them. Huh My opinion only


----------

